# Selling homemade dog treats



## Becca31 (Jul 11, 2020)

I'm thinking about setting up my own business selling homemade dog treats from home. Does anyone know if its worth it? Do i need to be registered and what regulations there are to follow and any general tips ? 
Thanks


----------



## puppuccino (Jul 10, 2020)

If it becomes more than just a hobby you'll need to fill in tax returns.

But get yourself on Instagram. The 'dog community' with boutique shops is huge on there so is easy to sell treats and dog based clothing.


----------

